#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Properties in Koh Samui >  >  Looking for a long term rental in Samui..

## Becks

Thanks for reading my thread, i live in Pattaya but i´m fed up with all the crime here i used to live in Samui at Bang Po but moved here last may , i want to find a house for rent in Lamai or Bophut or nearby i am a quite man non smoker and i´m willing to pay upto 6 months rent in advance.


in the region of 6000-9000 Baht a month for a 1 Bedroom house for a  long term  let..


Thanks again

Becks  :Smile:

----------


## Becks

> Thanks for reading my thread, i live in Pattaya but i´m fed up with all the crime here i used to live in Samui at Bang Po but moved here last may , i want to find a house for rent in Lamai or Bophut or nearby i am a quite man non smoker and i´m willing to pay upto 6 months rent in advance.
> 
> 
> in the region of 6000-9000 Baht a month for a 1 Bedroom house for a long term let..
> 
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Becks


 
48 Views no reply´s ?

----------


## villakohsamui

Hi,

we are willing to rent you our beatufil open style wooden villa in Lamai Koh Samui - asking price is THB 14000 - anyway, if you really love the house and are able to commit for one year, we will rent it for you for THB 11.500 a month - this is also negotiable, depending on how much you are able to pay up front and for how long you are ready to commit.

House is in quiet environment, near Tamarind Springs. 2-storeys+loft, 2 bathrooms, hot shower, renovated kitchen. Sea View, privacy. Open living room, bedroom built in granite, lush garden. Openness might not be suitable for everyone. Private entrance gate accessible by car or bike. No air-con, but a constant flow of cool breezes. 
Please give your e-mail address if you are interested, we can send you more photos and discuss of the other details.

----------


## Becks

Sounds very nice.

my email is 


Thanks for your reply any pics please would be greatfull.

----------


## bigpappa

Hi, I'd be interested in finding out if this is still available. I'll be back in Samui in 3 weeks looking for a long term place to live. My email is tonypappa[at]gmail.com 

thanks





> Hi,
> 
> we are willing to rent you our beatufil open style wooden villa in Lamai Koh Samui - asking price is THB 14000 - anyway, if you really love the house and are able to commit for one year, we will rent it for you for THB 11.500 a month - this is also negotiable, depending on how much you are able to pay up front and for how long you are ready to commit.
> 
> House is in quiet environment, near Tamarind Springs. 2-storeys+loft, 2 bathrooms, hot shower, renovated kitchen. Sea View, privacy. Open living room, bedroom built in granite, lush garden. Openness might not be suitable for everyone. Private entrance gate accessible by car or bike. No air-con, but a constant flow of cool breezes. 
> Please give your e-mail address if you are interested, we can send you more photos and discuss of the other details.

----------

